# Couple of New Slingshots



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Here are two new shooters I made Yesterday. Thought I'd bring 'em to school for show and tell.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

they are nice! looks like gum rubber. what wood is it?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

2 nice slingshots i like the second one the best, jeff


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Two outstanding slingshots, I really like the one on the left. If you go into production
I would like to add one of these to my collection.
Martin.


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

Nice Work! I like the second best! 
Looks like great fun!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Both are very nice.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

great looking slingshots there Smitty no. 2 definitely my favorite


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

Great Work smitty!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

baumstamm said:


> they are nice! looks like gum rubber. what wood is it?


Yes sir it is gum rubber from Bunny Buster and pouch. The finger grooved one is made from two half inch plywood cuts laminated together. It is 7/8 inches thick.
The pocket shooter is made of 3/4 inch solid oak.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Martin said:


> Two outstanding slingshots, I really like the one on the left. If you go into production
> I would like to add one of these to my collection.
> Martin.


Thanks for the vote of confidence Martin ! I'm going to start some real production tomorrow. I've got a dozen laid out and ready to cut first thing in the morning. Maybe we could trade slingshots?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Couple more for the growing collection! Nice Bud! Flatband


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks guys for the comments. So cool being a member of such a great group of people !


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous work Smitty. Are you weening from the bent rod/tube shooters, or just maintaining balance?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Just maintaining a proper balance because I don't want to just shoot the bent metal stuff with tubes all the time. These flat band slingshots are just too powerful not to love shooting them. I have to replace my targets quite a bit more when shooting flats, they just tear them up. The Chinese tubes seem to be a lot smoother shooting, probably because they are slower and I am usually more accurate with them, but I am most familiar with tubes, because that is all I've shot for decades. The only flats I ever shot was from inner-tubes rigged on pecan tree naturals that my uncle made us when I was young-(er). It was just last year when I found the slingshot forums, that I was introduced to real flats by Tex and Flatband. The speed was a shock when I first shot them and I really had to get used to the flatter trajectory. I bought some of Tex-Shooters' field bands and fell in love with them. So easy to pull with amazing speed. His pouches are really great too. I am shooting the last of three I got from him.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I couldn't wait, so I went ahead and cut out six before hitting the bed for some sleep.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

... srsly...you're not going to sleep lol scheming maybe but not sleeping


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Those are looking mighty fine Smitty!!! I like the one on the left. I reminds me of one of mine a little bit, if it was stretched some. Looks like it would be a good shooter. If you ever fancy a trade let me know as I'd be interested.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

NICEY!!!!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

pallan65 said:


> Those are looking mighty fine Smitty!!! I like the one on the left. I reminds me of one of mine a little bit, if it was stretched some. Looks like it would be a good shooter. If you ever fancy a trade let me know as I'd be interested.


Oh yes I am interested in trading for slingshots from different forum members, that is the biggest reason for making these. They aren't made of multiplex, because I can't find any in my small town. I just bought the best looking plywood the lumber yard had. I bought oak plywood before and had to toss away about half of the slingshots I made because of voids in the wood, so I won't be buying that stuff again. The man at the store said this was great plywood and would have very few voids in it. I have cut out a dozen and found one tiny spot I had to fill on the edge with wood putty.
I have six ready for final sanding and six waiting on the router, so we'll see how they turn out. I'd love to trade for slingshots for my collection!!!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

smitty said:


> Those are looking mighty fine Smitty!!! I like the one on the left. I reminds me of one of mine a little bit, if it was stretched some. Looks like it would be a good shooter. If you ever fancy a trade let me know as I'd be interested.


Oh yes I am interested in trading for slingshots from different forum members, that is the biggest reason for making these. They aren't made of multiplex, because I can't find any in my small town. I just bought the best looking plywood the lumber yard had. I bought oak plywood before and had to toss away about half of the slingshots I made because of voids in the wood, so I won't be buying that stuff again. The man at the store said this was great plywood and would have very few voids in it. I have cut out a dozen and found one tiny spot I had to fill on the edge with wood putty.
I have six ready for final sanding and six waiting on the router, so we'll see how they turn out. I'd love to trade for slingshots for my collection!!!








[/quote]

Sounds good to me!! Just let me know what you might like from my lineup. Let's do it!!! I love adding and shooting new friends slingshots to my collection as well. PM me with what you like and your address.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

smitty said:


> Two outstanding slingshots, I really like the one on the left. If you go into production
> I would like to add one of these to my collection.
> Martin.


Thanks for the vote of confidence Martin ! I'm going to start some real production tomorrow. I've got a dozen laid out and ready to cut first thing in the morning. Maybe we could trade slingshots?








[/quote]

That sounds good, I would be happy to trade.
Cheers Martin.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Martin said:


> Two outstanding slingshots, I really like the one on the left. If you go into production
> I would like to add one of these to my collection.
> Martin.


Thanks for the vote of confidence Martin ! I'm going to start some real production tomorrow. I've got a dozen laid out and ready to cut first thing in the morning. Maybe we could trade slingshots?








[/quote]

That sounds good, I would be happy to trade.
Cheers Martin.
[/quote]

Very Cool ! Let's see how these come out and if you wanna trade.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

If they look anything like the one in the picture they will be very impressive.

When you are ready pm me and let me know what shooter you would like.

Cheers Martin.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

smitty said:


> Here are two new shooters I made Yesterday. Thought I'd bring 'em to school for show and tell.


very sleek!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Those look like they're gonna be fun to shoot!









. . . nice work as always, Smitty.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks a bunch Fellers !


----------

